# Saban / BAMA has 2 early 2010 commits



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

Saban never stops working

http://www.tuscaloosanews.com/artic...le=Alabama_lands_Vigor_star_for_Class_of_2010


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah ,but if he looses three games this year the lynch mobs will be lookin for him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Yeah ,but if he looses three games this year the lynch mobs will be lookin for him.


 
Naw, we're settled in for a few seasons.

If Richt has three losses this year?? now there's something to think about.


----------



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Yeah ,but if he looses three games this year the lynch mobs will be lookin for him.



We could easily lose 3 games this coming year. The west is going to be tough for sure. As for your lynch mob, I do not know about that. There are SEC coaches that get placed on pedastals for seasons with 3 loses and there fans remain content.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 15, 2009)

Richt might as well have his furniture bolted to the floor.He ain't goin nowhere.He's the longest tenured coach in the SEC and will be there after this current crop of SEC coaches are gone.We love him and he loves us back. 
Ya'll jealous ain't you.


----------



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Richt might as well have his furniture bolted to the floor.He ain't goin nowhere.He's the longest tenured coach in the SEC and will be there after this current crop of SEC coaches are gone.We love him and he loves us back.
> Ya'll jealous ain't you.



Not jealous, but I do respectfully disagree!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Richt might as well have his furniture bolted to the floor.He ain't goin nowhere.He's the longest tenured coach in the SEC and will be there after this current crop of SEC coaches are gone.We love him and he loves us back.
> Ya'll jealous ain't you.


 
Not in the least. Dooly's still running that show, and don't let anyone tell you any different. 8 years and minimal results will breed discontent in the top office eventually, especially if he doesn't start managing his players and coaches. 

If Bobo and Martinez perform next year like they did this year and Richt doesn't replace one or both of them then Richt's head will be on the block within two years.

It may be college to you, but it is business in the top office and poor management will eventually effect recruiting and that will be his demise.

Don't get me wrong, I think he is a heck of a coach but he needs to take it to the next level of management if he wants to be there for the long haul.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 15, 2009)

From the Memphis Commercial Appeal today

Fancy seeing you here

Just wondering when an SEC football coach is going to turn in Alabama coach Nick Saban on an apparent recruiting violation. Saban obtained a commitment from Mitchell receiver Keiwone Malone, a high school junior. The only problem is that other than a "bump" -- which is an accidental "hello, how are ya?"-- a coach can't have direct contact with a junior at the time that Saban did (before signing day for seniors on Feb. 4). That's a dead period (no contact) according to NCAA rules. Judging from the quotes given by Malone to the CA's Jason Smith, there was a face-to-face meeting and a selling job by Saban. Mitchell High didn't have any seniors that were being recruited by Saban, so his visit wasn't for that purpose. And it had to be more than a bump. When's the last time you heard a kid receive a scholarship offer and commit on a bump? The SEC office had no comment on the matter, other than to explain the bump rule. This wasn't a bump by the Sabanator. This was full-contact recruiting
UT might be fighting back thru to media concerning the hard working Lord Satan


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> From the Memphis Commercial Appeal today
> 
> Fancy seeing you here
> 
> ...


 
"Apparently" 

and UT whining,,,,,,,boy there's a shocker.


----------



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> From the Memphis Commercial Appeal today
> 
> Fancy seeing you here
> 
> ...




Mitchell coach said Saban was there to view some film and Malone was not even at school at the time. When the Mitchell coach was walking Saban to the car, Malone pulled into the parking lot. And that is when the bump occured and nothing more than a quick greeting took place.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 15, 2009)

We all know how these commits can go in the other direction in a hurry.  (Reid)

Gators have 4  2010commits.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> We could easily lose 3 games this coming year. The west is going to be tough for sure. As for your lynch mob, I do not know about that. There are SEC coaches that get placed on pedastals for seasons with 3 loses and there fans remain content.



I think Bama has 2 or 3 losses next year.



TuffDaddy said:


> Richt might as well have his furniture bolted to the floor.He ain't goin nowhere.He's the longest tenured coach in the SEC and will be there after this current crop of SEC coaches are gone.We love him and he loves us back.
> Ya'll jealous ain't you.



Jealous? ,,,,,,,,,,,,Keep him, Please keep that SOFT coach of yours......


----------



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

sleeze said:


> We all know how these commits can go in the other direction in a hurry.  (Reid)
> 
> Gators have 4  2010commits.



Definitely, but I love the early interest.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Not in the least. Dooly's still running that show, and don't let anyone tell you any different. 8 years and minimal results will breed discontent in the top office eventually, especially if he doesn't start managing his players and coaches.
> 
> If Bobo and Martinez perform next year like they did this year and Richt doesn't replace one or both of them then Richt's head will be on the block within two years.
> 
> ...



I respectfully disagree Scooter.President Adams runs the show.Thats why Dooley ain't there no more.Their is so much contempt between those two men Dooley ain't been making any decisions in regards to UGA.The last decision Dooley made was hiring Richt.Two SEC championships is not minimal to me.I think anybody whom suffered thru the Goff and Donnan years would agree with that.Richt is 4th on the list of all time winning precentage.He's a winner.He always been a winner even when he was at FSU.Notice the erosion of their program since his departure.It would take UGA going in to the tank for multiple years before their would be a change at Head Ball Coach.That'll never happen.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 15, 2009)

It takes a Sleeze to be a Gator.And thats just the women.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> It takes a Sleeze to be a Gator.And thats just the women.


 
Ouch....!!


----------



## sleeze (Feb 15, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> It takes a Sleeze to be a Gator.And thats just the women.



Well if a Sleeze is a Gator......and a Gator or Sleeze is a woman...................What does that say about the UGA dogs getting beat by a Gator/woman/sleeze? 

49-10


----------



## FireStrut (Feb 15, 2009)

Alabama is working on a dynasty. ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

FireStrut said:


> Alabama is working on a dynasty. ROLL TIDE!!



It is looking good. It will be tough to match the success we had this year, but I have faith in "The Process".

RTR!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 15, 2009)

safe to say Bama, Fla and Ga are gonna get plenty of great recruits in the coming years..question is whos gonna coach em up is the question.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2009)

westcobbdog said:


> safe to say Bama, Fla and Ga are gonna get plenty of great recruits in the coming years..question is whos gonna coach em up is the question.


 

You left out Ol' Miss. They have a brilliant coach who is also a very good recruiter. Out of all of the SEC teams that are rebuilding, Ol' Miss scares me the most. They are the sleeper of the bunch.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 15, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Well if a Sleeze is a Gator......and a Gator or Sleeze is a woman...................What does that say about the UGA dogs getting beat by a Gator/woman/sleeze?
> 
> 49-10[/QUOTE                                                                                        What are you doing watching girl's basketball?You are a sleeze!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 15, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> I respectfully disagree Scooter.President Adams runs the show.Thats why Dooley ain't there no more.Their is so much contempt between those two men Dooley ain't been making any decisions in regards to UGA.The last decision Dooley made was hiring Richt.Two SEC championships is not minimal to me.I think anybody whom suffered thru the Goff and Donnan years would agree with that.Richt is 4th on the list of all time winning precentage.He's a winner.He always been a winner even when he was at FSU.Notice the erosion of their program since his departure.It would take UGA going in to the tank for multiple years before their would be a change at Head Ball Coach.That'll never happen.



I don't know TD.  I tend to agree with Scooter some here.  Not saying that your entire post was offbase.  I like CMR.  I think he is a very good coach and I appreciate what he has done for the program and the school.  There is no Dawg on here who is more hard core or loves UGA and the Dawgs more than I do but I tend to think that Dooley still has his hands in things.  I admit that I have nothing but my own suspicions to back this up but I do believe it.  I don't know to what extent this is the case.

I also think that CMR can do better.  People who don't even like him will tell you that he is a very good coach.  What I'm talking about is mostly centered around personell.  I'm not as angry with Bobo as some people are.  I'm not ready to call for his head.  I have sat there scratching my head at some of the calls but I have no idea how much or if his calls have been vetoed in favor of something "safer."  With some of our playmakers I don't undestand why we would do things like run it up the middle on a second and long then turn around and do the smae thing the very next play.  I don't get it.

I'm mostly talking about Willie Wonka.  Look, loyalty is great and an admirable quality.  But there comes a point when if somebody isn't doing their job a move has to be made regardless of whether he is an old friend or not.  There are people here who dissagree with me on this point.  All I can say is, look at the numbers.  The D has gotten worse every year.  People talk about talent.  I'm sorry but the talent is there.  I maintain that if you gave Brian VanGorder these same players, he would beat you black and blue.  There is no way that an offense that runs 90% of the time would beat us like a rented mule like Tech did.  That is not meant as a shot at Tech, I'm just saying.  If things continue on the current course and CMR doesn't make a change, the piano will eventually fall on his head.  We have underachieved these last few years in opinion mostly because of a utter lack of intensity at times.  I like CMR a lot but he needs to find his Erk Russel.  He does that, we move to next level.  Just my opinion.


----------



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You left out Ol' Miss. They have a brilliant coach who is also a very good recruiter. Out of all of the SEC teams that are rebuilding, Ol' Miss scares me the most. They are the sleeper of the bunch.



I believe they were a sleeper last season and they way they closed out against Tex Tech and recruited they may be the real deal this year. They are strong at QB.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 15, 2009)

westcobbdog said:


> safe to say Bama, Fla and Ga are gonna get plenty of great recruits in the coming years..question is whos gonna coach em up is the question.



You're absolutly right.  Everybody has talent.  Getting them coached up and getting the right guys in the right place is what sperates pretty good teams from championship teams.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 15, 2009)

Ole Miss will be a good team with Nutt there..........But they will always be a step behind other SEC teams,,,imo.

And With Mullen at MSU i think Mullen will be able to snag some Mississippi recruits from Nutt in the following years. 

Ole Miss will be pretty good one out of every 3 to 4 years.  

They lost 4 last year..............I expect them to lose that many this coming year,,,,,,,or either lose 3 games at best.


----------



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Ole Miss will be a good team with Nutt there..........But they will always be a step behind other SEC teams,,,imo.
> 
> And With Mullen at MSU i think Mullen will be able to snag some Mississippi recruits from Nutt in the following years.
> 
> ...




Sleeze,

All the talk about the West is great, but in the East, is UT going to be able to make it a 2 horse race?


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know TD.  I tend to agree with Scooter some here.  Not saying that your entire post was offbase.  I like CMR.  I think he is a very good coach and I appreciate what he has done for the program and the school.  There is no Dawg on here who is more hard core or loves UGA and the Dawgs more than I do but I tend to think that Dooley still has his hands in things.  I admit that I have nothing but my own suspicions to back this up but I do believe it.  I don't know to what extent this is the case.
> 
> I also think that CMR can do better.  People who don't even like him will tell you that he is a very good coach.  What I'm talking about is mostly centered around personell.  I'm not as angry with Bobo as some people are.  I'm not ready to call for his head.  I have sat there scratching my head at some of the calls but I have no idea how much or if his calls have been vetoed in favor of something "safer."  With some of our playmakers I don't undestand why we would do things like run it up the middle on a second and long then turn around and do the smae thing the very next play.  I don't get it.
> 
> I'm mostly talking about Willie Wonka.  Look, loyalty is great and an admirable quality.  But there comes a point when if somebody isn't doing their job a move has to be made regardless of whether he is an old friend or not.  There are people here who dissagree with me on this point.  All I can say is, look at the numbers.  The D has gotten worse every year.  People talk about talent.  I'm sorry but the talent is there.  I maintain that if you gave Brian VanGorder these same players, he would beat you black and blue.  There is no way that an offense that runs 90% of the time would beat us like a rented mule like Tech did.  That is not meant as a shot at Tech, I'm just saying.  If things continue on the current course and CMR doesn't make a change, the piano will eventually fall on his head.  We have underachieved these last few years in opinion mostly because of a utter lack of intensity at times.  I like CMR a lot but he needs to find his Erk Russel.  He does that, we move to next level.  Just my opinion.



I agree with alot of what you just said.If Richt don't get his grip back around the program ,it could lead to his demise.But from what I've seen of the man ,he strikes me as a big picture kinda guy.I think he'll keep the Dawgs close enough to the top for long enough to get us to the promise land.If a Nat. Championship bought Fulmer 10 years it'll buy Richt another 10.Heck I just like the guy and maybe I am a little skewed in my thinking.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> Sleeze,
> 
> All the talk about the West is great, but in the East, is UT going to be able to make it a 2 horse race?



Now Now,,,,,,,,,you know the answer to that one.........Look for UT to battle it out with USCe for 3rd in the East.


----------



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Now Now,,,,,,,,,you know the answer to that one.........Look for UT to battle it out with USCe for 3rd in the East.



Maybe, but do you think Vandy will be that strong?


----------



## sleeze (Feb 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> You think Vandy will be that strong?



Your quick,,,,,,,,,i edited my post.


----------



## riprap (Feb 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> We could easily lose 3 games this coming year. The west is going to be tough for sure. As for your lynch mob, I do not know about that. There are SEC coaches that get placed on pedastals for seasons with 3 loses and there fans remain content.


Oh no, here we go again. Another Bama fan saying we are not going to be good. Hope we go 5-5 so you won't look bad.


----------



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

riprap said:


> Oh no, here we go again. Another Bama fan saying we are not going to be good. Hope we go 5-5 so you won't look bad.



I hope we go undefeated, but just being realistic considering the players we lost to the draft. Anything wrong with that


----------



## riprap (Feb 15, 2009)

Every team loses players. The bama fans I know that are not on this forum all have this same concept. They say,"I hope we win, but I don't think so." They are covered either way. Just would like to see confidence in their team. As you know I pull for UGA and expect them to win every game. They don't, but they should.


----------



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

riprap said:


> Every team loses players. The bama fans I know that are not on this forum all have this same concept. They say,"I hope we win, but I don't think so." They are covered either way. Just would like to see confidence in their team. As you know I pull for UGA and expect them to win every game. They don't, but they should.



I base my predictions on our talent that stayed, our schedule home and away games, and the talent that the teams we have scheduled are returning. I do not know why you take issue with that 

As for you expecting to win every game every year and reality, there is a huge gap there. You think what you want about the Dogs and I won;t hold it against ya


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Feb 15, 2009)

*What was this Thread about?*

It is funny how many times you would never look at a thread in this forum based on the title??? then you look at some of the posts and say well this one sure got hijacked. The only thing i would say about any SEC coach's security is i am SURE that Coach Tubby thought his job was secure based on what he had done for TEN Years and well we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2009)

CrackerBoyd said:


> It is funny how many times you would never look at a thread in this forum based on the title??? then you look at some of the posts and say well this one sure got hijacked. The only thing i would say about any SEC coach's security is i am SURE that Coach Tubby thought his job was secure based on what he had done for TEN Years and well we all know how that turned out.


 
Coach Tubby quit. Big difference.


----------



## kevina (Feb 15, 2009)

CrackerBoyd said:


> It is funny how many times you would never look at a thread in this forum based on the title??? then you look at some of the posts and say well this one sure got hijacked. The only thing i would say about any SEC coach's security is i am SURE that Coach Tubby thought his job was secure based on what he had done for TEN Years and well we all know how that turned out.



That is what happens when some on here disagree with what is being discussed.


----------



## riprap (Feb 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> I base my predictions on our talent that stayed, our schedule home and away games, and the talent that the teams we have scheduled are returning. I do not know why you take issue with that As for you expecting to win every game every year and reality, there is a huge gap there. You think what you want about the Dogs and I won;t hold it against ya


Fair enough. I'll stick with crappie fishing at West Point.


----------



## riprap (Feb 15, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> no they won't....................Look for UT to have a few- Ron Zookish era years under Kiffin. Its a 1 team race in the east.


No, I think the gators may have a chance.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 15, 2009)

riprap said:


> Every team loses players. The bama fans I know that are not on this forum all have this same concept. They say,"I hope we win, but I don't think so." They are covered either way. Just would like to see confidence in their team. As you know I pull for UGA and expect them to win every game. They don't, but they should.



"They Should" win every game...................Whats causing them not to? You got talent...maybe its that soft coach.  Yep thats it, coaching.



riprap said:


> Fair enough. I'll stick with crappie fishing at West Point.



Why i would hope so..........especially if you know more about that than football.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 15, 2009)

I think UGA will be suprisingly good this year.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 15, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> I think UGA will be suprisingly good this year.



What is suprisingly good? 3 losses?


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 15, 2009)

We seen what the Gators do coming off a championship season.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 15, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> We seen what the Gators do coming off a championship season.



We lost A buncha seniors and some good Juniors in 07................We are bringing pretty much everybody back from our championship team this coming up year.  So i wouldnt count on a bad gator season next year.


----------



## WarEagle1024 (Feb 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Coach Tubby quit. Big difference.



They do not pay you your buyout if you quit..there is alot more to it then that.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

WarEagle1024 said:


> They do not pay you your buyout if you quit..there is alot more to it then that.



They do if there was a breach of contract


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

CrackerBoyd said:


> It is funny how many times you would never look at a thread in this forum based on the title??? then you look at some of the posts and say well this one sure got hijacked. The only thing i would say about any SEC coach's security is i am SURE that Coach Tubby thought his job was secure based on what he had done for TEN Years and well we all know how that turned out.



At least it stayed on football. As of recent most threads turned into discussions of RED fishing or a group of men meeting each other on Valentines Day.

I am kinda proud of them on this one.

Back to topic RTR!


----------



## riprap (Feb 16, 2009)

sleeze said:


> "They Should" win every game...................Whats causing them not to? You got talent...maybe its that soft coach.Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Yep thats it, coaching.Why i would hope so..........especially if you know more about that than football.


What makes you such an expert? What position do you play or coach at Fla.? I'm sure I know a whole lot more about football than you, but you have that personal attack thing down pat. If you read closely i said bama fans. Since you have several gator thugs in your avatar, you must go for them. I don't make comments about gators because I don't know anyone who roots for them. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Eshad (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Mitchell coach said Saban was there to view some film and Malone was not even at school at the time. When the Mitchell coach was walking Saban to the car, Malone pulled into the parking lot. And that is when the bump occured and nothing more than a quick greeting took place.



Here is the link:

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/birminghamnews/index.ssf?/base/sports/123477573077620.xml&coll=2


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

Eshad said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/birminghamnews/index.ssf?/base/sports/123477573077620.xml&coll=2



You may need to to read this link to the barner reeeaaaalll ssllllooowww.

RTR!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> I agree with alot of what you just said.If Richt don't get his grip back around the program ,it could lead to his demise.But from what I've seen of the man ,he strikes me as a big picture kinda guy.I think he'll keep the Dawgs close enough to the top for long enough to get us to the promise land.If a Nat. Championship bought Fulmer 10 years it'll buy Richt another 10.Heck I just like the guy and maybe I am a little skewed in my thinking.



Don't get me wrong, I like CMR too.  I hate hearing people talk bad about him.  I think there is something to what you are saying.  But it's also getting very hard to defend him when fans of other teams call him soft.  I hate saying that but it's the truth.  I think a new and tougher D coordinator who get us back to playing D the way we are supposed to would go a long way to wiping the smiles off of people's faces.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2009)

I've talked to many UGA fans face to face and most of them have said the same thing: CMR is too nice of a guy to fire someone that needs to be fired.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I've talked to many UGA fans face to face and most of them have said the same thing: CMR is too nice of a guy to fire someone that needs to be fired.



That right there has been the doom for many Head Coaches in the past.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I've talked to many UGA fans face to face and most of them have said the same thing: CMR is too nice of a guy to fire someone that needs to be fired.



I was hoping that they were wrong for a long time but I can't really even hope it anymore.  I hate it because it's gonna breed resentment among fans as it relates to CMR.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I've talked to many UGA fans face to face and most of them have said the same thing: CMR is too nice of a guy to fire someone that needs to be fired.



There is a reason why other schools are not looking at hiring these 2 coordinators, even though I think Bobo does a good job.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 16, 2009)

riprap said:


> What makes you such an expert? What position do you play or coach at Fla.? I'm sure I know a whole lot more about football than you, but you have that personal attack thing down pat. If you read closely i said bama fans. Since you have several gator thugs in your avatar, you must go for them. I don't make comments about gators because I don't know anyone who roots for them. Thanks for your input.



Yep , i do pull for the Gators.  (Where you been?).  

If you think I have personally attacked you by saying you need to stick to fishing and not football then you have bumped your head

(saying you bumped your head is not meant to be a personal attack either)........nice try though.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Yep , i do pull for the Gators.  (Where you been?).
> 
> If you think I have personally attacked you by saying you need to stick to fishing and not football then you have bumped your head
> 
> (saying you bumped your head is not meant to be a personal attack either)........nice try though.



Its a PUP thing! We would not understand How bout those commits?


----------



## sleeze (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Its a PUP thing! We would not understand How bout those commits?



ERRRR,,,,,,,,,ah yes, commits.  

Saban will be bringing studs in once again.













There ,,,,,,,hows that?


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> That right there has been the doom for many Head Coaches in the past.



That was one of the biggest gripes that I had with Shula.  The players don't need a best friend, they need a COACH!!!!! IMO


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> That was one of the biggest gripes that I had with Shula.  The players don't need a best friend, they need a COACH!!!!! IMO



What did Shula and CMR have in common as a result of being best friends with their players?


Continuous off field issues / distractions

I am glad the trigger was pulled on Shula. Our program has come a long way since his dismissal


RTR!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2009)

WarEagle1024 said:


> They do not pay you your buyout if you quit..there is alot more to it then that.


 
They do pay your buyout when you quit if you have that stipulated in your contract. Especially if it goes something like, " should any alumni or staff intercede in talks to other colleges or personnel regarding head Coaching positions at Auburn, the college must pay out my full contract upon my termination, voluntary or not".

Mr Louder just cost Cowburn a ton.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> They do pay your buyout when you quit if you have that stipulated in your contract. Especially if it goes something like, " should any alumni or staff intercede in talks to other colleges or personnel regarding head Coaching positions at Auburn, the college must pay out my full contract upon my termination, voluntary or not".
> 
> Mr Louder just cost Cowburn a ton.




All out once holler, "BREACH OF CONTRACT".

See Ya, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> That was one of the biggest gripes that I had with Shula.  The players don't need a best friend, they need a COACH!!!!! IMO



Agreed.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 16, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Agreed.



See there, we can all get along!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Agreed.


 
x 2


----------



## riprap (Feb 16, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> That was one of the biggest gripes that I had with Shula.Edited to Remove Profanity ---- The players don't need a best friend, they need a COACH!!!!! IMO


The fans need a coach that can win every ball game. The players need a good coach and good friend to help them get a good start in life, because very few players make it to the NFL.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2009)

riprap said:


> The fans need a coach that can win every ball game. The players need a good coach and good friend to help them get a good start in life, because very few players make it to the NFL.


 
I disagree.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 16, 2009)

NEWS FLASH - Pictures just in of Alabama's 2010 Early Commits


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> NEWS FLASH - Pictures just in of Alabama's 2010 Early Commits



Please don't tell me they are from Tenn as well


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I disagree.



X2 

I don't really know what RipRap is thinking.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> NEWS FLASH - Pictures just in of Alabama's 2010 Early Commits



Wow, that movie came out a long time ago but it looks like it could be a new release for some folks. I hope he knows he can buy it and he is not on an extended rental. Before long the DVD will be available for him. someone needs to tell him that it will not go into his VHS player.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Wow, that movie came out a long time ago but it looks like it could be a new release for some folks. I hope he knows he can buy it and he is not on an extended rental. Before long the DVD will be available for him. someone needs to tell him that it will not go into his VHS player.



Don't confuse him with that VHS talk, he is still on BETA


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> They do pay your buyout when you quit if you have that stipulated in your contract. Especially if it goes something like, " should any alumni or staff intercede in talks to other colleges or personnel regarding head Coaching positions at Auburn, the college must pay out my full contract upon my termination, voluntary or not".
> 
> Mr Louder just cost Cowburn a ton.



Yep, you definitely know Bobby had a hand in picking a new coach there. I surprised there's not a pic of Bobby eating a box of Cheezits on here yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Yep, you definitely know Bobby had a hand in picking a new coach there. I surprised there's not a pic of Bobby eating a box of Cheezits on here yet.


 
Man what a great avatar that would make.
Thanks for the idea...


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 16, 2009)

I am sure Browning Slayer can fix us up one real quick like.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> NEWS FLASH - Pictures just in of Alabama's 2010 Early Commits



Looks more like Moreno and Stafford bussing out for the NFL combines discussing room mate arrangements. They both look like they are in the best shape I have ever seen them in. Hope it pays off.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 17, 2009)

kevina said:


> What did Shula and CMR have in common as a result of being best friends with their players?
> 
> 
> Continuous off field issues / distractions
> ...



Like putting a suspended player in at the half because the team is losing to LAMO...boy he is tuff...part of the processOh wait he did dismiss his stud player for selling cocaine outta the dorms ...about the same time he was being cuffed and put in a police car


----------



## kevina (Feb 17, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Like putting a suspended player in at the half because the team is losing to LAMO...boy he is tuff...part of the processOh wait he did dismiss his stud player for selling cocaine outta the dorms ...about the same time he was being cuffed and put in a police car



You should definitely know the process works

36-0


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 17, 2009)

kevina said:


> You should definitely know the process works
> 
> 36-0



Dont want you to break those crimson classes ,while patting yourselves on the back6-1 aint bad BTW


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 17, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Wow, that movie came out a long time ago but it looks like it could be a new release for some folks. I hope he knows he can buy it and he is not on an extended rental. Before long the DVD will be available for him. someone needs to tell him that it will not go into his VHS player.


----------



## riprap (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> X2 I don't really know what RipRap is thinking.


I am thinking I have more respect for a man that tells the truth and cares about his players and coaches than somebody winning a championship or getting offered more money and leaving kids hanging. It just seems fans take losing a game to heart more than the players. Do you think John Parker Wilson sent pictures of Forrest Gump to Matt Stafford?


----------



## sleeze (Feb 17, 2009)

riprap said:


> I am thinking I have more respect for a man that tells the truth and cares about his players and coaches than somebody winning a championship or getting offered more money and leaving kids hanging. It just seems fans take losing a game to heart more than the players. Do you think John Parker Wilson sent pictures of Forrest Gump to Matt Stafford?



Thats why i am glad to have Urban Meyer...................Family man first, cares about his players, and is a National Championship coach.


----------



## riprap (Feb 17, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Thats why i am glad to have Urban Meyer...................Family man first, cares about his players, and is a National Championship coach.


I didn't like calling the timeouts at the UGA game at the end, the better man could have let it go. I do respect him staying at Fla. and showing loyalty to the players. I think he could go to Notre Dame if he wanted to. I just have a problem with Nicky, it isn't because he is at bama, if he was at Ga. I would not be a fan until he left.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 17, 2009)

riprap said:


> I just have a problem with Nicky, it isn't because he is at bama, if he was at Ga. I would not be a fan until he left.



The Saban Plan: 5 years and move on to the next gig

BTW, don't you find it funny that he prefers to have a house here in Georgia to relax at rather than the land of the inbred twinkies.


----------



## riprap (Feb 17, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> The Saban Plan: 5 years and move on to the next gigBTW, don't you find it funny that he prefers to have a house here in Georgia to relax at rather than the land of the inbred twinkies.


There are others on here that think bama is heaven but have a home in the peach state.


----------



## kevina (Feb 17, 2009)

riprap said:


> There are others on here that think bama is heaven but have a home in the peach state.



Good evening all.

Rip I know you have been working in Auburn Alabama. Is that job over yet. Man that is a long commute from D-Ville Ga to Auburn Alabama.

Oh yea what is the point of your quote.

RTR!


----------



## riprap (Feb 17, 2009)

kevina said:


> Good evening all.Rip I know you have been working in Auburn Alabama. Is that job over yet. Man that is a long commute from D-Ville Ga to Auburn Alabama.Oh yea what is the point of your quote.RTR!


I was working in Mobile and quit because it was too far from home. My point is, is that it is not that good in Alabama. I like going there for fishing and that's it. I may take back a few comments about saban if he lives in Ga. We could use that tax money from those millions.


----------



## kevina (Feb 17, 2009)

riprap said:


> I was working in Mobile and quit because it was too far from home. My point is, is that it is not that good in Alabama. I like going there for fishing and that's it. I may take back a few comments about saban if he lives in Ga. We could use that tax money from those millions.



We just got down here to Mobile this afternoon, i stopped to get some directions and the guy saw my Ga plates and asked if I knew Rip Rap. I told him yes and he said to tell you Roll Tide. We just took in a Mardi Gras Parade in downtown Mobile this evening and are at the Marriot Resort on the bay in Point Clear. I do like it down here but the job market and economy is just like it was when I moved from here 12+ years ago. Love the fishing, like the Ga hunting better, and the golf is good in both.

As far as Saban tax $$, you will never see any of it, because you do not look like the inner city urban type.

How bout those commits


----------



## riprap (Feb 17, 2009)

kevina said:


> We just got down here to Mobile this afternoon, i stopped to get some directions and the guy saw my Ga plates and asked if I knew Rip Rap. I told him yes and he said to tell you Roll Tide. We just took in a Mardi Gras Parade in downtown Mobile this evening and are at the Marriot Resort on the bay in Point Clear. I do like it down here but the job market and economy is just like it was when I moved from here 12+ years ago. Love the fishing, like the Ga hunting better, and the golf is good in both.As far as Saban tax $$, you will never see any of it, because you do not look like the inner city urban type.How bout those commits


I am commited to fishing all the tourneys in my bass club this year, but that doesn't mean I am going to do that good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2009)

riprap said:


> I was working in Mobile and quit because it was too far from home. My point is, is that it is not that good in Alabama. I like going there for fishing and that's it. I may take back a few comments about saban if he lives in Ga. We could use that tax money from those millions.


 

You should see his mansion on Lake Burton.


----------



## proside (Feb 18, 2009)

kevina said:


> That right there has been the doom for many Head Coaches in the past.



It has nothing to do with their coaches at UGA.

They just need to sign better football players on the Defensive side of the ball.

If you watched the 2nd half of the Tech vs UGA game. UGA clearly was dominated and got ran over by the Tech RB's.
There was no defense Martinez could have called to stop  Tech, they simply were better than the UGA defense.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 18, 2009)

proside said:


> It has nothing to do with their coaches at UGA.
> 
> They just need to sign better football players on the Defensive side of the ball.
> 
> ...



Wrong. GT simply came out in the second half last year and wanted it more. UGA was up pretty big and came out in the second half full of themselves, unfocused, and played flat. Not taking away from GT. They did exactly what they needed to and the Dawgs didn't. UGA's problem last year wasn't lack of talent. It was a combination of injuries, lack of leadership (especially on D), and lack of dicipline and focus. The results were missed assigments and doing things like not wrapping up on an easy tackle. Your boy Tebow himself said that the 2007 UGA defense was the most talented, fastest defense he has ever faced. From 07 to 08 UGA went from a league leading 42 sacks to dead last with 18. They also allowed 52 yards rushing per game in 07 to allowing 208 per game in the second half of 08. UGA didn't all of a sudden "unlearn" how to recruit talented football players between that time. UGA had several different problems last year and it all started by losing their best lineman on each side of the football before the season started. From there it was a domino effect of injuries that ended up causing guys to doubt if they could get it done with the ranks as thin as they'd become which in turn caused an undiciplined/unfocused mess at times and the 2nd half of the GT game was the biggest example of it. Not to mention Richt said that they had to quit tackling to the ground in practice the second half of the season because they we worried about having even more injuries. And, of course,  WM being to stubborn to change his ways after it had become obvious that we weren't going to get pressure by rushing 4, which is apparantly the only style of D he knows. Not sure the upcoming year will be any better. There are already 17 players that will miss all of spring practice...


----------



## proside (Feb 18, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Wrong. GT simply came out in the second half last year and wanted it more. UGA was up pretty big and came out in the second half full of themselves, unfocused, and played flat. Not taking away from GT. They did exactly what they needed to and the Dawgs didn't. UGA's problem last year wasn't lack of talent. It was a combination of injuries, lack of leadership (especially on D), and lack of dicipline and focus. The results were missed assigments and doing things like not wrapping up on an easy tackle. Your boy Tebow himself said that the 2007 UGA defense was the most talented, fastest defense he has ever faced. From 07 to 08 UGA went from a league leading 42 sacks to dead last with 18. They also allowed 52 yards rushing per game in 07 to allowing 208 per game in the second half of 08. UGA didn't all of a sudden "unlearn" how to recruit talented football players between that time. UGA had several different problems last year and it all started by losing their best lineman on each side of the football before the season started. From there it was a domino effect of injuries that ended up causing guys to doubt if they could get it done with the ranks as thin as they'd become which in turn caused an undiciplined/unfocused mess at times and the 2nd half of the GT game was the biggest example of it. Not to mention Richt said that they had to quit tackling to the ground in practice the second half of the season because they we worried about having even more injuries. And, of course,  WM being to stubborn to change his ways after it had become obvious that we weren't going to get pressure by rushing 4, which is apparantly the only style of D he knows. Not sure the upcoming year will be any better. There are already 17 players that will miss all of spring practice...



Injuries 

Doesnt every team in all sports have injuries during a year?

As far as Tebow giving the Dogs D credit, thats what he was suppose to do. Its a thing called class you give credit where credit is due!

Tebow was injured that year and he played through it and went on to win the Heismen Trophy.

In the 70's and 80's when UGA owned the Gators, it was because you had better players.

Steve Spurrier came in and recruited better players and brought a high scoring offense to the SEC that Highly Skilled players wanted to play in!

UGA lost 3 games last year and had 40+ points scored on them in each game at some point it has to fall on the players. 

Coaches Coach and Players play and by your own admission UGA players could not make basic tackles during the Tech game.

I dont hate UGA football, I dont even consider UGA a rival anymore. You have to win more than 3 games in 19 years to be considered a rival in my book. Thats not a sarcastic statement, just the truth.

For the record... Tebow is not my boy, my son plays will LB and TE for his high school in GA.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Wrong. GT simply came out in the second half last year and wanted it more. UGA was up pretty big and came out in the second half full of themselves, unfocused, and played flat. Not taking away from GT. They did exactly what they needed to and the Dawgs didn't. UGA's problem last year wasn't lack of talent. It was a combination of injuries, lack of leadership (especially on D), and lack of dicipline and focus. The results were missed assigments and doing things like not wrapping up on an easy tackle. Your boy Tebow himself said that the 2007 UGA defense was the most talented, fastest defense he has ever faced. From 07 to 08 UGA went from a league leading 42 sacks to dead last with 18. They also allowed 52 yards rushing per game in 07 to allowing 208 per game in the second half of 08. UGA didn't all of a sudden "unlearn" how to recruit talented football players between that time. UGA had several different problems last year and it all started by losing their best lineman on each side of the football before the season started. From there it was a domino effect of injuries that ended up causing guys to doubt if they could get it done with the ranks as thin as they'd become which in turn caused an undiciplined/unfocused mess at times and the 2nd half of the GT game was the biggest example of it. Not to mention Richt said that they had to quit tackling to the ground in practice the second half of the season because they we worried about having even more injuries. And, of course,  WM being to stubborn to change his ways after it had become obvious that we weren't going to get pressure by rushing 4, which is apparantly the only style of D he knows. Not sure the upcoming year will be any better. There are already 17 players that will miss all of spring practice...



Greene you're wasting your time man.  Too many facts and too much truth in that post.  Not nearly enough unsubstantiated opinions and nonsensical bloviating.  Why some of these guys are so determined that it's not Martinez and that all the sudden our players forgot how to play and our coaches forgot how to recruit is beyond me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2009)

So what I am hearing, according to this floundering fishy theory, is that Ol' Miss didn't have a better coach, just better players than Florduh.

Got it, glad we cleared that one up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So what I am hearing, according to this floundering fishy theory, is that Ol' Miss didn't have a better coach, just better players than Florduh.
> 
> Got it, glad we cleared that one up.



Yeah, and I guess by that same rationale we just had better players in '07 than UF had.....even though.....we had the smae team back in.....'08.   Now it's getting confusing.  So it's that or players aren't any good so and injuries made no difference so............ somebody help me out here .


----------



## proside (Feb 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So what I am hearing, according to this floundering fishy theory, is that Ol' Miss didn't have a better coach, just better players than Florduh.
> 
> Got it, glad we cleared that one up.




They did that day!

But our players got better after that game and went on to win the NC again!

We did beat both of your Favorite teams


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

proside said:


> Just keep blaming it on your coach, either way the outcome is going to be the same!


----------



## kevina (Feb 18, 2009)

Insane:  doing the same exact thing over and over again and expecting different results

Let em keep doing the same ol thing year after year and UF will continue to dominate the East


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 18, 2009)

proside said:


> Injuries
> 
> Doesnt every team in all sports have injuries during a year?
> 
> ...



You're correct. Every team has injuries but I'd dare you to find a team that has had 24 season ending injuries. Dare you to. If 24 is too big of a number for you I'll help you out. Stand in front of a mirror, hold out all of your fingers in front of you and all of your toes as well. Count them all. It SHOULD be 20. Then smile and count your teeth and add that number to 20 and you'll get 24. Seems like a bunch huh???


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> You're correct. Every team has injuries but I'd dare you to find a team that has had 24 season ending injuries. Dare you to. If 24 is too big of a number for you I'll help you out. Stand in front of a mirror, hold out all of your fingers in front of you and all of your toes as well. Count them all. It SHOULD be 20. Then smile and count your teeth and add that number to 20 and you'll get 24. Seems like a bunch huh???



That's our players' fault too.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 18, 2009)

proside said:


> nice try on the joke too at least its better than copying a pic and pasting it here!



You mean like this?


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 19, 2009)

"Your team got ran over I mean slap ran over in the 2nd half of the Tech game."

Really? Wow, I didn't notice. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm one of those that lives in Georgia, but thinks Bama is heaven. In my case it all comes down to a job. 

Roll Tide!!!!

Just wanted to pipe in with that. Sorry I'm not more informative I prefer to wait till about week three of the season before saying who is going to be what. 

Bama lost a handful of great players. The majority of the showstoppers last season were freshman. Great recruiting class yet again. Forget the optimisum, I know we've got a chance to win out. Don't know crap about any other team out there though. Our "toughest" (meaning the name brand teams that usually are good... although some were pretty crappy last season) Are all home games, with the exception of the Au-bums. Anyways....   RTR!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2009)

DouglasB. said:


> I'm one of those that lives in Georgia, but thinks Bama is heaven. In my case it all comes down to a job.
> 
> Roll Tide!!!!
> 
> ...



Good post. Welcome to the Zoo, Douglas!
ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## kevina (Feb 19, 2009)

DouglasB. said:


> I'm one of those that lives in Georgia, but thinks Bama is heaven. In my case it all comes down to a job.
> 
> Roll Tide!!!!
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard Douglas.

ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## kevina (Feb 27, 2009)

I knew it all along

http://capstonereport.com/?p=1874


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 27, 2009)

He's a nice liar too! 

A chronology of comments about Nick Saban taking the head coaching job at Alabama:

Dec. 21:
Saban: "I guess I have to say it. I'm not going to be the Alabama coach. ... I don't control what people say. I don't control what people put on dot-com or anything else. So I'm just telling you there's no significance, in my opinion, about this, about me, about any interest that I have in anything other than being the coach here."

Dec. 27:
Saban: "I'm just making a rule to never comment on something like that again because every time you comment on it, it just makes for another story. So I'm not going to comment on it five years from now, and I'm not going to comment on it next week."

Jan 4:
Nick Saban was officially introduced as a liar at a press conference on the Alabama campus.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> He's a nice liar too!
> 
> A chronology of comments about Nick Saban taking the head coaching job at Alabama:
> 
> ...


 

You're Depends full again?


----------



## kevina (Feb 27, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> He's a nice liar too!



I am surprised you speak of him like that knowing he set the table for the success Miles has had since Sabans departure. We are all seeing now if Miles can do it on his own and with his own recruits, and last year was not too good of a start.

And that my friends is not a LIE!


----------



## riprap (Feb 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> I am surprised you speak of him like that knowing he set the table for the success Miles has had since Sabans departure. We are all seeing now if Miles can do it on his own and with his own recruits, and last year was not too good of a start.And that my friends is not a LIE!


I guess Mike Schula should get all the credit at bama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

riprap said:


> I guess Mike Schula should get all the credit at bama.


 
What a joke. Just like Dooley should get all of the credit at UGA,,,,,,,,Oh Wait,,,,,,,,,,,they haven't,,,,,,,,,,,awe nevermind...


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 28, 2009)

riprap said:


> I guess Mike Schula should get all the credit at bama.



I have no problem giving Shula some credit, but not this Schula guy  that you are speaking of. Shula did have maybe 9 of his recruits on this team. Do you honestly think that those 9 players were the ones that were the reason for this years success? Only 4 of them really contributed on a consistant basis. So, take your delusional thinking and apply it somewhere where it may make sense.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 28, 2009)

riprap said:


> I guess Mike Schula should get all the credit at bama.



 It does work both ways


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the links and stats to support that lame arguement. Especially the one that shows how recruiting and talent from that  new coach plays no part in a successful season.

Must be a bunch of Obama supporters, if you say it long enough you start to believe it yourself.


----------



## kevina (Feb 28, 2009)

riprap said:


> I guess Mike Schula should get all the credit at bama.



and

Saban got rid of many of Shula's recruits, leaving like 9 on the team and has improved the BAMA program leaps and bounds doing more with Shulas recruits and 1 of his own classes than Shula could have done or did.


----------



## riprap (Feb 28, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I have no problem giving Shula some credit, but not this Schula guyEdited to Remove Profanity ---- that you are speaking of. Shula did have maybe 9 of his recruits on this team. Do you honestly think that those 9 players were the ones that were the reason for this years success? Only 4 of them really contributed on a consistant basis. So, take your delusional thinking and apply it somewhere where it may make sense.


Sorry I misspelled his name. I did work in alabama for a month.


----------



## kevina (Feb 28, 2009)

riprap said:


> Sorry I misspelled his name. I did work in alabama for a month.



That explains why you did not mis-spell every word then!


----------



## riprap (Feb 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> That explains why you did not mis-spell every word then!


What's with the hyphen teach?


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 1, 2009)

riprap said:


> Sorry I misspelled his name. I did work in alabama for a month.



That month probably ranked up at the top as the best month of your life.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 1, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> It does work both ways



Like I said, I give credit where credit is due. I am still awaiting a response to the rest of my post from Rip so that I can see where this thinking is coming. He did respond to the Schula part.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 1, 2009)

riprap said:


> Sorry I misspelled his name. I did work in alabama for a month.



If you ever have the good fortune of being back in Alabama, let me know and I will let you cut my grass.


----------



## riprap (Mar 1, 2009)

fairhope said:


> If you ever have the good fortune of being back in Alabama, let me know and I will let you cut my grass.


It is winter over here in Ga. and there is not much grass growing. I can come over with my weed eater and get last years stuff.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 1, 2009)

riprap said:


> It is winter over here in Ga. and there is not much grass growing. I can come over with my weed eater and get last years stuff.



Not much STUFF left over from last year. I bet that weed eater is like new seeing you don't have much to cut or weed eat in the trailer park.


----------



## riprap (Mar 1, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Not much STUFF left over from last year. I bet that weed eater is like new seeing you don't have much to cut or weed eat in the trailer park.


jealous?


----------



## kevina (Mar 1, 2009)

fairhope said:


> If you ever have the good fortune of being back in Alabama, let me know and I will let you cut my grass.


----------



## kevina (Mar 1, 2009)

fairhope said:


> If you ever have the good fortune of being back in Alabama, let me know and I will let you cut my grass.



Deja Vu, Caddyshack! Danny, you have any plans this weekend? MM  MMM MMMM?


----------



## kevina (Mar 1, 2009)

http://blogs.tuscaloosanews.com/default.asp?item=2340943


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 1, 2009)

The best thing that ever came out of Alabama was I-20.


----------



## kevina (Mar 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> The best thing that ever came out of Alabama was I-20.



Man that one is funny Did you just make that one up?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 1, 2009)

kevina said:


> Man that one is funny Did you just make that one up?



What's even funnier is Tuffdaddy's signature line:"2009 National Champion Georgia Bulldogs"


----------



## kevina (Mar 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> What's even funnier is Tuffdaddy's signature line:"2009 National Champion Georgia Bulldogs"



What's even funnier than that is he is not alone in his thinking


----------



## kevina (Mar 17, 2009)

*Is Saban still recruiting?*

http://www.statesman.com/blogs/cont...horns/entries/2009/03/16/muschamp_visits.html


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 17, 2009)

kevina said:


> http://www.statesman.com/blogs/cont...horns/entries/2009/03/16/muschamp_visits.html



I guess Muschamp wants to learn how to bump recruit saban style.


----------



## kevina (Mar 17, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I guess Muschamp wants to learn how to bump recruit saban style.



Maybe, but if he wants to learn to be a Kiffendale dancer, we all know where he will need to visitspin your way out of that!

RTR!


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 17, 2009)

That might be what pete and the boys are doing here with monte.

The Trojan coaching staff will be learning from a guest lecturer today. 

Monte Kiffin, considered one of the brightest defensive minds in football history and currently Tennessee’s first-year defensive coordinator, will be in staff meetings today as the USC coaches on both sides of the ball hope to learn from the football savant.


----------



## kevina (Mar 17, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> That might be what pete and the boys are doing here with monte.
> 
> The Trojan coaching staff will be learning from a guest lecturer today.
> 
> Monte Kiffin, considered one of the brightest defensive minds in football history and currently Tennessee’s first-year defensive coordinator, will be in staff meetings today as the USC coaches on both sides of the ball hope to learn from the football savant.



Lets just hope that Monte keeps his cloths on and does not show Pete and his staff the full monte UT style.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 18, 2009)

Pete and Monte compete in a chinese stare-off to see who has to shave Ed's back and crotch while Lane disguises himself as a skunk on top of the bookcase (top left of pic) in an attempt to pick up any coaching pointers from the USC coaching staff.


----------



## kevina (Mar 18, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Pete and Monte compete in a chinese stare-off to see who has to shave Ed's back and crotch while Lane disguises himself as a skunk on top of the bookcase (top left of pic) in an attempt to pick up any coaching pointers from the USC coaching staff.




AccuBond will be here soon to get you back in line.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 18, 2009)

kevina said:


> AccuBond will be here soon to get you back in line.



The guy at center right with the laptop is Accubond's secret inside source at USC. He is pictured chatting with Accubond on instant messenger about his chances of getting crunk in layla's trunk while Monte & the boy wonder are out in Cali


----------



## kevina (Apr 5, 2009)

BAMA gets another early commitment, and he seems to popular with many schools.
http://www.gainesvilletimes.com/news/article/17065/


----------



## ACguy (Apr 5, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> That might be what pete and the boys are doing here with monte.
> 
> The Trojan coaching staff will be learning from a guest lecturer today.
> 
> Monte Kiffin, considered one of the brightest defensive minds in football history and currently Tennessee’s first-year defensive coordinator, will be in staff meetings today as the USC coaches on both sides of the ball hope to learn from the football savant.




Monte Kiffin is already looking for another job. I geuss we are not the only ones that thing MR. Baby Kiffin will fail .


----------



## Crimson (Apr 8, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Pete and Monte compete in a chinese stare-off to see who has to shave Ed's back and crotch while Lane disguises himself as a skunk on top of the bookcase (top left of pic) in an attempt to pick up any coaching pointers from the USC coaching staff.



Man that is a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

